# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Tour biển hè 2015 : Du lịch biển Sầm Sơn 3 ngày 2 đêm giá tốt lh 0966072501

## saleanhsaomoi

*Tour du lịch biển Sầm Sơn* 
*(Thời gian: 3 ngày 2 đêm, phương tiện Ô tô)*

Tour du lịch biển Sầm Sơn 3 ngày 2 đêm. *Sầm Sơn* là nơi tắm biển rất tốt mà người Pháp đã biết khai thác từ năm 1906 và Sầm Sơn nhanh chóng trở thành nơi nghỉ mát nổi tiếng của Ðông Dương, cùng *ASM Travel* đến với biển Sầm Sơn tránh cái nắng nóng của ngày hè và sự ồn ào nơi phố thị để đón nhận sự mát mẻ và thư thái sau những ngày làm việc căng thẳng.

*Ngày 01: Khởi hành đi Sầm Sơn (ăn trưa, tối)*
*- 06h00:* Xe ôtô và Hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – ASM Travel* đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Sầm Sơn. Đến Sầm Sơn. Ăn trưa, nghỉ ngơi.
*- 12:00* Quý khách nhận phòng khách sạn.
- Chiều: Quý khách tự do tắm biển
- Sau khi ăn tối. Hướng dẫn viên tổ chức giao lưu đốt lửa trại, giao lưu văn nghệ hát cho nhau nghe  và chơi một số trò chơi tại bãi biển  (Chi phí tự túc).

*Ngày 2: Khám phá biển Sầm Sơn        (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
- Sáng: Quý khách dậy sớm ngắm cảnh bình minh trên biển, tự do tắm biển, hoặc dạo bộ thăm quan xem hoạt động đánh cá của những ngư dân trên biển nơi đây.
*- Chiều:* Quý khách tập trung tại bãi biển tham gia chương trình _Team Building_ (đoàn trên 40 khách) các trò chơi tập thể do hoạt náo viên và hướng dẫn công ty du lịch *ASM Travel* tổ chức trên bãi biển. Sau đó tự do tắm biển.
- 18h30: Quý khách ăn tối tại nhà hàng khách sạn. 
- 20h00: Quý khách ra biển tự do dạo bộ ngắm trăng và những ánh điện của tàu đánh cá lung linh trên biển. Quý khách nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

*Ngày 3: Sầm Sơn - Hà Nội        (ăn sáng, trưa)*
- Quý khách dậy sớm ngắm cảnh bình minh và tắm biển. Ăn sáng tại khách sạn
- 08h00: Quý khách tự do đi tham quan Núi Trường Lệ Chùa Cô Tiên, Hòn Trống Mái, Đền Độc Cước. Quý khách tự do đi Chợ Sầm Sơn mua đồ hải sản như mực khô, tôm khô...
Ăn trưa, trả phòng khách sạn.
 13:00 Xe đưa quý khách trở về. Trên đường về dừng chân tại Cầu Hàm Rồng và Tam Điệp ( Ninh Bình ) để quý khách mua đặc sản quê hương: Dừa, Dứa, Nem chua... 
*18h00:* Xe đưa quý khách về điểm xuất phát ban đầu. Kết thúc chương trình Tour đi Sầm Sơn 3 ngày 2 đêm . Chia tay Quý khách.

*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 1.250.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 20 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
*Ghi chú:* Giá trên mang tính tham khảo, có thể thay đổi tuỳ vào thời điểm khởi hành và số lượng khách đăng ký. Vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để được giá tốt nhất!

** GIÁ VÉ BAO GỒM:*
- Vận chuyển: Xe ô tô đi Sầm Sơm, chất lượng, điều hoà, máy lạnh đưa đón theo chương trình tham quan.  
- Khách sạn: Tiêu chuẩn 2*, Điều hoà, phòng đẹp có tivi, tắm nóng lạnh̀, 2-3 người/phòng. 
- Các bữa ăn tiêu chuẩn theo chương trình (Gồm 5 bữa ăn chính, 2 bữa ăn sáng).
- Vé thắng cảnh theo chương trình. (nếu có).
- Hướng dẫn viên thành thạo nhiệt tình.
- Khách được mua bảo hiểm với mức đền bù tối đa 10.000.000VNĐ
- Khuyến mại nước uống trên xe.

** GIÁ VÉ KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*
- Chi tiêu cá nhân, đồ uống, hoá đơn VAT.
- Phí tổ chức chương trình trò chơi bãi biển.

** Ghi chú:* - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
 - Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn.
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: 04 3931 0461 Hotline:* *0966 072 501*
*Email: yen.anhsaomoitravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.newstarlighttravel.com  – www.thuexedulichhanoi.com.vn* 
*www.datvemaybaygiare.vn* 
http://dulichsamsonasm.com/tour-du-l...n-3-ngay-2-dem

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------

